
The misconceptions of hackers and being hacked - hackingmiscon
https://misconceptionhacker.blogspot.com/2020/03/misconception-of-hackers-and-being.html?m=1
======
mtmail
Countless spelling mistakes and missing punctuation make it hard to follow.
Article tries to clear misconceptions, but uses a dark image of a man with
hoodie and sunglasses in front of a laptop (the biggest stereotype one could
find about the word 'hacker') and "most of the time its some 13 your old kid
who's trying to make some easy money" (citation needed). Another argument is
hackers are not technology minded.

~~~
hackingmiscon
Hi there thanks for the comment but this is my first blog I wrote this from
experience I may have spelling mistakes that I can correct but have not had
time also if you do some more research and look into what I have spoken about
you will understand where I'm coming from I will be making more blogs going
into more detail about things and the images were put on there to just split
it up abit but thank you for pointing things out helps out more

